# Pickle; - A very pregnant D.S.H (Will needed loving home after babies have all gone t



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We at Animal Lifeline UK helped to get this girlie into rescue 
Heavily Pregnant cat (High wycombe)
Mega urgent transport needed from High Wycombe to Rushden

Pickle; - A very pregnant D.S.H came in on Monday .
We took her to the vet on Tuesday evening to be told she is full term and the kittens are a good size and could come at anytime.
It was very difficult to count how many but Im expecting at least 4 because of her size.
She has had me and a work experience girl Charlotte who has been even staying with her over night popping in and out all day but nothing yet..
She has lots of milk today so hopefully not to long now. As you can see she huge . We let you know as soon as they are here safe and sound.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team

Pickle; - A very pregnant D.S.H (Will needed loving home after babies have all gone to new homes


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

she had 5 babies in the end Black n white boy,Tortie and white girl,ginger girl and another Ginger and another black n white which has no tail but doesn't seem to have any other problems at the moment.

Ginger girl is reserved only so far


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Aww best of luck finding homes for them all, wish i could have one but my hubby would kill me lol , wishing you all the best


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwww:001_tt1: i think they will all find homes soon! i wish i could have one.......... but i'd be dreaming!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I suppose if I get angry and ask what the hell is wrong with people who dump heavily pregnant cats on rescues, I will only get even more depressed by the replies 

Liz


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Not bad going being only a few days old and one having a possible home already,I am sure once they are all old enough to go, been neutered, fully vacs and micro chipped they won't be waiting long, can't wait to see pics as they grow


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

To be fair on the lady, we have been getting her cats/kittens to rescue for sometime now as she had a lot of them, this girl was mean't to go to rescue last year with another load but she escaped outside and no one could find her to take her with the rest of course that rescue filled up quick and they were unable to take her and 5 male cats left in there and so it was only a matter of time before she got pregnant again, luckily Patsy very kindly said she would take her as we were worried for the kittens safety , as all the 5 males to get out of there are all un neutered


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O I see.

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes gorgeous, i love torties, them kittens are very cute to, fingers crossed they all get booked up to loving homes soon._


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sadly two of pickles babies died  but all others have homes lined up now, can anyone offer a home to poor mum pickle a home?


----------

